# Can someone translate please



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

hi i have an entry in Le Aires de Service (Fondettes) that gives the location as 'ZAC de la haute limogere' as i want to use this aire could someone please translate this phrase, i would hate to find i could not use it, many thanks.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

ZAC of high the limogere


----------



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

hi scotjimland thanks for that, do you know what Limogere is??


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

Zone Artisanal High Limougere.

A zone artisanal is a trading estate.....like the one in calais where you find Eastenders etc.

Limogere is is probably an area of the town of Fondettes

So you should look for road signs pointing to ZA la Haute Limougere on Rue Branbly

nobby


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

I can't find a town called Limogere.. only a wine .. It's not Limoges by any chance?


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

Scotjimland,
It's in Fondettes in area 37 of france called Indre et Loire.

nobby


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Nobby  

Job done .. :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Lou/Carol,

The coordinates given suggest:
http://tinyurl.com/75dar

D36/D76 junction.

Dave


----------



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks guys with your help i have found it, Limougere is a road between D36 and Le Tison, it is now a waypoint for the gps thanks again. Lou


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Nobby's right Z.A.C. 'Zone Artisan Commercial' = Trading/industrial estate


----------



## 95513 (Jun 21, 2005)

Loury777 said:


> hi i have an entry in Le Aires de Service (Fondettes) that gives the location as 'ZAC de la haute limogere' as i want to use this aire could someone please translate this phrase, i would hate to find i could not use it, many thanks.


ZAC stands for Zone d'aménagement concerté, which is a kind of urban regeneration zone whereby the community can acquire disused or derelict land by compulsory purchase in order to invest in its improvement. I guess that "La Haute Limogere" is the name of the district. Hope this helps.


----------

